
Show HN: Chelodina – A Logo-to-Python Transpiler - pablasso
https://pablasso.com/logo-to-python-transpiler
======
jwilk
If you like PLY but not its unpythonic API, give rply a try:

[https://github.com/alex/rply](https://github.com/alex/rply)

------
pablasso
Here's a link to the repository:
[https://github.com/pablasso/chelodina](https://github.com/pablasso/chelodina)

------
franga2000
Ah, Logo! I'd almost forgotten about that gem. Cool project! I really hope I
manage to dig up some of my old school projects to try in this. Those were fun
times...

